# IVF success rates HFEA figures (some questions....)



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello
I've just been reading the HFEA lates info on ivf clinics success rates and how they practice.
I can see that ARGC success rates are well above most clinics. I've also read the criticisms/supposed answers to this/sour grapes comments-and have decided that I don't really agree with these criticisms.

BUt I am looking for reasons for the good results and have a couple of questions.

The rates of ICSI is 79% at ARGC (other clinics much lower) Why does he do so much ICSI.Presumably he does not have more than his share of patients with male factor infertility?
Is it to boost fertilsation rates? If so, why dont other clinics do it.

Secondly it explained to me why I reached the end of the road with my previous clinic (unwilling to do another cycle after a GIFT and one ivf) It is their policy not to do repeated cycles -age/prev failed cycles/gynae probs are cited as reasons to stop.

However on ARGC it says that 'there is no limit to the number of cycles'.

Is it true that ARGC will continue if you so wish? If so, this would go against the critics who say they cherry-pick patients.

Though I realise that the decision WHEN to cycle is a much more measured thing, at ARGC.

Prev clinic just rushed in. Their cut-off was FSH 15. At ARGC this is tighter (?below 10), but then, others say that the FSH does vary but theres no need to wait for a low reading.

Comments please?

Thanks all
Plink


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Plink
I had ICSI recommended for both my treatments - one at Hammersmith and one at ARGC. I don't know why ARGC do so many ICSIs but, I suppose, it's a more sure-fire way of getting fertilisation to work.

Whenever you ask specialists from other clinics about success rates, they always say that places like the ARGC 'cherry pick' clients. The opposite is true from my experience. Because it is expensive, many use the ARGC as a last chance. If you look at the ARGC board, so many of us on it have quite complicated histories that make the chances of IVF working quite low. Despite this, ARGC has by far the best success rates.

The real key seems to be the personalised attention. You are monitored every step of the way. Mr Taranissi comes across as very caring and wanting you to have the best treatment for your particular needs - some girls have been told to do IUI (a lot less expensive) even though they've asked for IVF. Mr T is also quite hot on immune issues, particularly if you've had a few failed cycles, and his success with treating women with immune issues must raise his overall success rates. 

I think the ARGC will let you carry on as long as you want, provided their aren't any medical reasons not to do so. If Mr T thought you were wasting your money, he would tell you, and advise you to stop treatment.Every treatment you have is done having learned something from the one before. Many clinics just have a 'one size fits all' attitude. I've looked into FET back at H'Smith and asked if they would alter my treatment in anyway, or try an unmedicated cycle. They basically said 'no, this is the way we do things for everyone'.

Even though I got a BFN with ARGC, I am staying with them for FET. I've been told that I can start as soon as I want, dependent on my hormone levels. We will start with a non-medicated cycle but, depending on my hormone levels, may transfer it into a medicated cycle. Basically, looking at what my individual body is doing and adjusting treatment accordingly. The whole experience is very stressful, partly because of the constant blood tests and scans, but you really do feel if anyone can make it work, it's mr t.

Good luck!

Lynn


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Lynnjane

Thanks for your comments. I agree ARGC dont seem to cherrypick.

I am older and some clinics have an age cut-off -they do not. They do operate an FSH cut-off but this seems sensible.

I am fairly confident, my FSH can lower. 

Recently have been under stress (moving abroad) relaxed my caffeine and alcohol rules and erratic supplements.
I am going to restart all that (I know what to take) and previously on it I had an FSH of 7.

As you say, ARGC take patients from elsewhere and with immune issues. My partner liked the way Mr T approached by telling me the 'environment' had to be ok, or else any type of ivf even donor, wouldnt work.
He thought that was logical.

Other clinic I was at was in a terrible rush to get my treatment done as if I was going to go into menopause that very month. The dose was not altered from the start. I wont continue but there was very little individual attention.
The ET was a 5 min procedure. Nothing was mentioned about steroids etc even after a GIFT and 2 failed ivf. I'm suprised at the difference at ARGC and not just ARGC - there seem to be a few others coming up aswell (but not the clinic I was at)

Love Plink x


----------

